# Heres what I got



## Boonus (Oct 9, 2010)

Whats up just wanted to introduce myself with these pictures. Never been on a mmj community forum like this so I'm interested to see what comes out of all this. 
peace
Boonus


----------



## LorDeMO (Oct 9, 2010)

fuck me thats beautiful - legal grow?


----------



## Boonus (Oct 9, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> fuck me thats beautiful - legal grow?


 ya absolutely no way would I have the balls to go this big otherwise. but with that being said this is my first grow of this scale, for me and my partner who has only been in a corn field for the past 20 years so this is quit the experience for the both of us.


----------



## ky|e (Oct 9, 2010)

looks sick


----------



## supermoto (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats awsome man


----------



## Ernst (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah. I assume the bottoms are drilled? So why not more soil? Or are you guys hydro?

What is the program liquid feed? 

That's a fricken dream but you guys could have saved BANK buying 7 gallon pots in bulk instead of those buckets.

Also how did you guys manage to get them so straight? I was thinking Photo Shop at first but in these days I am sure we will see some amazing things that ordinary folks in California will get arrested trying to do after prop 19 passes.

All I can say is start a Grow thread and Wow Us!


----------



## Boonus (Oct 10, 2010)

We actually got a great deal from Lowes on the buckets...2 bucks a piece. No we definitely didn't use photoshop...as I'm the only computer savy guy and my partner is what I like to call Ol school. We simply ran a string ling for each column and just eye balled the rows. Don't have a reason for why our level of soil isn't higher except not every bucket is the same and we hand mixed all our soil with a lil cement mixer. We are not doing anything fancy again we are comin out of the corn field here so this is all an experiment for us. Sometime this fall and definitely by next spring we will be puttin up a gutter connected greenhouse that spans 56'x120' which is twice the size of this one here. In there we will be planting directly into the ground and I will definitely keep everyone posted as construction happens. As for our current grow its simply a learning process mostly for my stubborn counter part for hes the man with the money and I'm the man with the hose. Anyway our clones immediately flowered because we couldn't find an effective way to rig up some sort of light deprivation system. So that should explain to everyone why our plants are so small and flowering. 

I'm also new to this forum and a little shaky about the whole posting of pictures and disclosing info even though we are legal we have lots of money here so ya... I'd like to hear anything anybody has to say about that matter and really look forward to becoming part of the community here.

peace

oh btw
soil = 12 shovels sand 
12 shovels native dirt 
6 shovels compost
liquid feed = water


----------



## rzza (Oct 10, 2010)

Boonus said:


> that should explain to everyone why our plants are so small and flowering.


that was my question. what strains are in there? whens harvest? can you tell us what part of the world this is in?


----------



## Boonus (Oct 10, 2010)

Found some pics of the construction process which we did all ourselves...

link for greenhouse specs
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;;pg104813_105431F.html


----------



## rzza (Oct 10, 2010)

do you absolutely need the wooden wall for fans and such? could it have been clear if you decided? do you only exhaust and not intake air? im assuming there are holes someplace for passive intake...


----------



## Ernst (Oct 11, 2010)

I am up for adoption! 

I come with much experience and many unique strains! Organic soil is my thing... Can I have a Job?



I'm NOT Kidding!


----------



## Boonus (Oct 11, 2010)

rzza said:


> do you absolutely need the wooden wall for fans and such? could it have been clear if you decided? do you only exhaust and not intake air? im assuming there are holes someplace for passive intake...


 nah we put up the wooden wall on the north end mainly to insulate and second to easily mount fans. The wood wall was not in anyway part of the original design...we just made it work for us

we have a 6 foot tall 25 foot wide "wet wall" which in reality is just a huge passive water cooler


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 11, 2010)

pardon me for being dumb, how can it be legal to grow that amount of bud?


----------



## Boonus (Oct 11, 2010)

Ernst said:


> I am up for adoption!
> 
> I come with much experience and many unique strains! Organic soil is my thing... Can I have a Job?
> 
> ...


haha oh I believe you

We don't have much room for any help as of yet... but I'd definitely take any info on soil education your willing to give.


----------



## rzza (Oct 11, 2010)

very cool man. keep up the good work. any more updates you should post in here, im subscribed.


----------



## rzza (Oct 11, 2010)

Boonus said:


> haha oh I believe you
> 
> We don't have much room for any help as of yet... but I'd definitely take any info on soil education your willing to give.


you can search for subcools super soil thread. that guy seems to have that portion down pat.


----------



## Boonus (Oct 11, 2010)

abudsmoker said:


> pardon me for being dumb, how can it be legal to grow that amount of bud?


 We are leased out through a dispensary who is licensed through the state...basicly if you have enough money to pay for the permits and have enough patients willing to give you their rights to grow their pot for them then your completely legit. It all basicly comes down to a huge paper work mess and basicly the government/state wants their money and I'm talkin like over 20,000 dollars in licensing fees.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 11, 2010)

Boonus said:


> We are leased out through a dispensary who is licensed through the state...basicly if you have enough money to pay for the permits and have enough patients willing to give you their rights to grow their pot for them then your completely legit. It all basicly comes down to a huge paper work mess and basicly the government/state wants their money and I'm talkin like over 20,000 dollars in licensing fees.


Thanks for the explanation.... 

i once had a rather load thing going on but the light was not the sun. i got over worked and the overall result was less that perfect. i will keep a eye on whats going down... i mean whats going up

this dosent exempt you from the DEA though. be careful


----------



## fatalack (Oct 11, 2010)

That is one of the best green houses I have seen!!! I live in CA. and have a few but nothing to these standards.I cant wait to see what comes out of this


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 11, 2010)

All i can say is damn....


----------



## Ernst (Oct 11, 2010)

Boonus said:


> haha oh I believe you
> 
> We don't have much room for any help as of yet... but I'd definitely take any info on soil education your willing to give.


Well I just removed all the pictures from my 1000 threads or so on another site but you can read the text on the other site. PM me and I'll tell you where.

Too bad there are no pictures any more but that's the way it goes when I get tired.

I will be opening the doors on my own site soon ( before NOV2 so keep an eye out )

So what sort of poundage are you looking for? We just tested Turloco and it yielded a full pound dry. That's one of my strains.
Can you imagine each of your buckets producing one pound each? 

What is it you are growing? They really look small. Sour60? 

Nice GH tho! 

Well this thread got me excited.


Be Well!


Ernst


----------



## ky|e (Oct 16, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## Autoghost (Oct 16, 2010)

Jesus!!! What strains you runnin man????


----------



## Boonus (Oct 17, 2010)

First things first...I want to announce and I am very excited about this that we have decided to switch out our soil...for those of you who have been here long enough to know subcool then you'll know I'm about to make a shit load of super soil. We are in the process of trying to get aurora to send us pallets of roots organics  

Alright now that I got that off my chest I'll start naming strains and if anybody knows any information on them I would appreciate it...one of the partners in this op. runs a dispensary so I not only have access to alot of clones I have alot of variety and thats what he wants in his store. Easy for him to say I am the one out here with the microscope trying to guess when this shit is ready. Anyway here goes: germinated on Oct 9th my only two strains from seed Northern Lights and Blueberry...as for clones I'm running Jah Kush,White Berry, Blue Dream, Matanuska,Sour Diesel,Grapefruit Sour Diesel,UK Cheese, Romula Cotton Candy <---doubt thats spelled right and Bubba Kush

peace


----------



## rzza (Oct 17, 2010)

i thought subcool starts with promix? its been a while since i read up on the super soil. you have alot of strains that ive tried but nothing ive grown so i cant comment on them really ...


----------

